# 31 Things Your Child's Teacher Won't Tell You



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting article with an additional list of things that teachers don't usually tell parents about their child in school. 
Found the list amusing and enlightening and definite nods of agreement here and there. 

The first 13 http://shine.yahoo.com/event/backtoschool/13-things-your-childs-teacher-wont-tell-you-2332811/

The next 20 http://www.rd.com/home-garden/20-more-things-your-childs-teacher-wont-tell-you/article164878.html
I liked these best I think: 


> 9. Teaching is a calling. There&#8217;s not a teacher alive who will say she went into this for the money.
> 
> 11.  Teaching is not as joyful as it once was for many of us; we get jaded  too. Disrespectful students and belligerent parents take a toll on us.
> 
> ...


What do you think? 


Kudos to all the teachers on this forum. :asian:


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2010)

Good teachers are like diamonds, and should be valued just as highly.


----------



## Ironcrane (Sep 9, 2010)

My friend, and Sifu is also a Middle school teacher. He puts in long hours, and his weekends are spent grading paper work stacked as high as a mountain.
I once asked him if his students appreciate all the work he does for them.
His response was something I can't post on these forums.
But I bet at least most of his students would feel differently if they got to see all of what he does everyday.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Sep 9, 2010)

Being a teacher is a noble profession and a difficult, thankless job.  And there can be no better or greater joy for a devoted and dedicated teacher than to see his students do well in life.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a lot of respect for teachers. My best friend is a grade school teacher. He earns much less than I make, he puts in at least as much hours, and he has to put up with a lot of crap and spends many hours of 'free' time every week just to get his job done.

12 and 19 are very good points.


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 9, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Good teachers are like diamonds, and should be valued just as highly.



A freaking - men.

I've had some great teachers in my life! including university profs. and of course my shotokan teachers. Without them I wouldnt be where i am today. 

"18. We wish parents would make their kids own up to their actions instead of pressuring _us_ to bend the rules. "

This one stuck out for me. My mom is a teacher, and she had a student just like this. Other teachers and doctors and so on would make excuses for his poor behavior. But my mom said she knows that he is not challneged or anything he just didnt want to do his work.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> What do you think?


 
Many moons ago I was engaged to a teacher and pretty much she told me virtually all of those

It's a tough and underappreciated job


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 9, 2010)

I got in from Grade two and three, two hours ago. Took a nap, going to the gym, then prepping for tomorrow morning.
I'm not full time yet, but these two are the ones I recognize the most.

_*13. We spend money out of our own pockets to buy things our students need, such as school supplies and even shoes. *_
Generally all those boxes, shelves, books, and a thousand other things in your childs classroom, came out of their teachers wallet. 

*14. Supportive, involved parents are crucial. But some are &#8220;helicopter parents&#8221;--they hover too much.*
If you ignore your kids they may not fail, but they will not succeed. Its you that has the seperation anxiety, not your kid!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2010)

Ironcrane said:


> My friend, and Sifu is also a Middle school teacher. He puts in long hours, and his weekends are spent grading paper work stacked as high as a mountain.
> I once asked him if his students appreciate all the work he does for them.
> His response was something I can't post on these forums.
> But I bet at least most of his students would feel differently if they got to see all of what he does everyday.


I can imagine what he said... 
As to appreciation... well half of them would probably look at it all and say (blandly with little understanding of what they're looking at) "wow that's a lot". The other half would stare at the pile of work like cows at a passing train and say: "yeah.... so?"


----------

